# Dumb question but... does using the car air conditioner reduce power to the phone recharger?



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

The past few days (the first this year that I have had to use the car's air conditioner) I have seen that the cell phone is slowly losing power. The thunderbolt is showing, so some juice must be making it from the cigarette lighter to the phone but not enough to keep it at it's normal 100% charge.

Can the use of the air conditioner draw power away from the phone charger? Or should I be looking at another solution? Like a new battery? Mine is only 8 months old...


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Only if you reverse the polarity of the battery, then when you turn the headlights on they go dark and when you press the horn it sucks.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> The past few days (the first this year that I have had to use the car's air conditioner) I have seen that the cell phone is slowly losing power. The thunderbolt is showing, so some juice must be making it from the cigarette lighter to the phone but not enough to keep it at it's normal 100% charge.
> 
> Can the use of the air conditioner draw power away from the phone charger? Or should I be looking at another solution? Like a new battery? Mine is only 8 months old...


I had that happen to me a few years ago, and quickly realized that the problem was my charging cord. Once I replaced it with a new one, I was good to go.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Only if you reverse the polarity of the battery, then when you turn the headlights on they go dark and when you press the horn it sucks.


Hey, Don't mess with the old man! I think you're joking but.... I think I had best google auto air conditioners and try to figure out if they affect the battery or not. Sigh, I was really looking forward to a Vodka tonic.....


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

The cords get worn and can be plugged in but don't fully charge.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Charging cords aren't solid- the wires inside are strands of copper braided together. When some of those strands break as cords get older and get handled, tugged, pulled and pinched, they carry less amperage to the device from the charger. 
Your A/C usage is irrelevant here. Replace the cord, and you should be fine.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Unless it's one of those old cars, where the headlights get brighter when you rev up the engine.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Unless it's one of those old cars, where the headlights get brighter when you rev up the engine.


Sigh, those were the days!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for all your help. I will be going to Best Buy later today for a new charging cord.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Much cheaper on amazon if you can wait!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> Thanks for all your help. I will be going to Best Buy later today for a new charging cord.


Family Dollar. The lighter jack is $5, the USB cable is $5.
*Disclaimer...for Samsung. Dunno about iPhone.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Family Dollar. The lighter jack is $5, the USB cable is $5.
> *Disclaimer...for Samsung. Dunno about iPhone.


The I-phone ones are even cheaper.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

OK! I went to Best Buy and I bought a SHOCKING PINK 3 FT cord for $8. Just after that I got pinged by a guy going to Bradley Airport (from Bridgeport). By the time we got there my phone was 100% charged and begging for action. I had used the power saving option a few days ago to buy me some time to puzzle this out. Now I released all the inhibitions on the phone and told it: "Let the sun shine in".....
I have a love hate relationship with my phone and the Uber GPS.... the audio keeps me company when I go the extra distance to pick up sorry mother fu... who are 15 minutes away from me, 6 am - 7 am... I have been experimenting and not one of these very early AM long distance hails has cancelled on me. I was very surprised. I was even more surprised when at 7 this morning a well groomed guy whom I had picked up in the wilds of Easton and brought to the Westport train station pressed a $10 bill into my hand. I think he enjoyed our conversation - which - like many of these posts of mine - resemble Donald Trump's free association, run on monologues.
But seriously, from day 1 you other drivers have been lifesavers. I thank you very much.

RIP Adam West


----------

